# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Boiler Stirella Simac SX430D

## tdf

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Έχω μία Stirella Simac SX460D της οποίας έχει σπάσει το σωληνάκι που αναβαίνει στην κορυφή του boiler για να τραβάει ατμό, με αποτέλεσμα να βγάζει ατμό και νερό. Στις φωτογραφίες που επισυνάπτω μπορείτε να δείτε το σωληνάκι που σας λέω.
20160919_215638.jpg20160919_215651.jpg
Θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις μπας και καταφέρω και το φτιάξω μόνος μου.
Αφού το καθαρίσω από τα άλατα όσο μπορώ, πως θα μπορούσα να το κολήσω στην θέση του; (σε παλαιότερα post κάποιος είχε προτείνει μαγγανέζα αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κόλα απ' όσο κατάλαβα αλλά σιλικόνη)Στην φλάτζα που ενώνει τα δυο καπάκια πρέπει να βάλω κάτι; Σιλικόνη; Φλατζόκολα; Ή την τοποθετώ έτσι. Η φλάτζα που έβγαλα ήταν κολημένη στο πανω καπάκι. 
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## andyferraristi

Σε δικό μου boiler με το ίδιο πρόβλημα έκανα το εξής. Με τρυπάνι άνοιξα στην βάση την τρύπα (μερικά χιλιοστά μόνο) "έχωσα" το κομένο σωληνάκι μέσα, και το κόλλησα με Loctite υψηλής θερμοκρασίας. Μια χαρά δουλεύει μέχρι τώρα. Το θέμα εάν σε ενδιαφέρει υπάρχει εδώ:

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...light=stirella

Στο κλείσιμο τώρα του boiler, μαζί με την καινούρια φλάντζα (αφού καθάρισα εννοείται τα άλατα όσο μπορούσα), έβαλα και φλαντζόκολλα (ενννοείται και αυτή υψηλής θερμοκρασίας). Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα ...

----------


## tdf

Αν βοήθησες λέει; Μου αναπτέρωσες το ηθικό πρώτα απ' όλα. 
Μετά μπήκα στην Loctite και μπερδεύτηκα. Είδα τις τιμές και απογοητεύτηκα. Φλατζόκολα και κολα φτάνουν το κόστος του ανταλλακτικού. Μήπως θυμάσαι ακριβώς ποια κόλα πήρες μπας και κοιτάω τις πολύ εξωτικές; Υποθέτω πως πήρες την Loctite 9492 που είναι 2 συστατικών μέχρι 200 βαθμούς.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## andyferraristi

> Αν βοήθησες λέει; Μου αναπτέρωσες το ηθικό πρώτα απ' όλα. 
> Μετά μπήκα στην Loctite και μπερδεύτηκα. Είδα τις τιμές και απογοητεύτηκα. Φλατζόκολα και κολα φτάνουν το κόστος του ανταλλακτικού. Μήπως θυμάσαι ακριβώς ποια κόλα πήρες μπας και κοιτάω τις πολύ εξωτικές; Υποθέτω πως πήρες την Loctite 9492 που είναι 2 συστατικών μέχρι 200 βαθμούς.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.


Δυστυχώς δεν είδα το μήνυμα σου νωρίτερα ώστε να δω (την έχω στο εργαστήρι). Πάντως η Loctite που έχω είναι σε κόκκινο μπουκαλάκι, και είναι για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες (έτσι μου είπαν γιατί δεν την αγόρασα εγώ, μου την έφεραν). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα δω τον κωδικό της αύριο, και θα ξαναγράψω. Όσο για την φλαντζόκολλα, είχα πάρει μία από χρωματοπωλείο (δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα), και μου κόστισε 4 Ευρώ. Και αυτή ήταν για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες πάντως ...

----------


## tdf

> Δυστυχώς δεν είδα το μήνυμα σου νωρίτερα ώστε να δω (την έχω στο εργαστήρι). Πάντως η Loctite που έχω είναι σε κόκκινο μπουκαλάκι, και είναι για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες (έτσι μου είπαν γιατί δεν την αγόρασα εγώ, μου την έφεραν). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα δω τον κωδικό της αύριο, και θα ξαναγράψω. Όσο για την φλαντζόκολλα, είχα πάρει μία από χρωματοπωλείο (δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα), και μου κόστισε 4 Ευρώ. Και αυτή ήταν για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες πάντως ...


Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου. Δεν με κυνηγάνε. Και αύριο να μου απαντήσεις μια χαρά είναι. Η φλαντζόκολα είναι όντως φτηνή.
Καλησπέρα.

----------


## JOUN

Φιλε Θοδωρε ποσο πια βγαινει το ανταλλακτικο;Να πω οτι εχεις ηδη τις κολλες να το καταλαβω αλλα να τις αγορασεις αντι του ανταλλακτικου δεν μου φαινεται σωστο..
Παρε αυτο που χρειαζεται να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο..

Αυτο http://www.eaparts.gr/search.aspx?In...---&so=lianiki 
και  αυτο http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=23187 
δεν κανουν;

----------


## andyferraristi

Loctite 271. Απ' ότι διάβασα στη συσκευασία είναι για σπειρώματα, αλλά εμένα μια χαρά μου έκανε. Η διαδικασία τώρα. Όπως σου είπα άνοιξα την τρύπα με τρυπάνι λίίίίίγο μεγαλύτερο (ώστε να μπαίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο "σφηνωτό" το σωληνάκι). Καθάρισα πολύ καλά τα γρέζια, και τοποθέτησα το μεταλικό σωληνάκι ανάποδα (με την καθαρή άκρη) αφού τα είχα καθαρίσει όλα (σωληνάκι, σώμα boiler, κ.τ.λ.) όσο το δυνατό καλύτερα από τα άλατα. Ενίσχυσα και τη φλάντζα με φλαντζόκολλα υψηλής θερμοκρασίας και ... voila !!!!!
Καλή επιτυχία ...

----------


## tdf

> Loctite 271. Απ' ότι διάβασα στη συσκευασία είναι για σπειρώματα, αλλά εμένα μια χαρά μου έκανε. Η διαδικασία τώρα. Όπως σου είπα άνοιξα την τρύπα με τρυπάνι λίίίίίγο μεγαλύτερο (ώστε να μπαίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο "σφηνωτό" το σωληνάκι). Καθάρισα πολύ καλά τα γρέζια, και τοποθέτησα το μεταλικό σωληνάκι ανάποδα (με την καθαρή άκρη) αφού τα είχα καθαρίσει όλα (σωληνάκι, σώμα boiler, κ.τ.λ.) όσο το δυνατό καλύτερα από τα άλατα. Ενίσχυσα και τη φλάντζα με φλαντζόκολλα υψηλής θερμοκρασίας και ... voila !!!!!
> Καλή επιτυχία ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντρέα. Σαφώς οικονομικότερη αυτή η Loctite. Για σωληνάκι σκέφτομαι να βάλω καινούργιο μιας και κατά το καθάρισμα μου έμεναν κομάτια του στο χέρι, οπότε φοβάμαι πως αν βάλω αυτό, θα πρέπει  να το ξανανοίγω πολύ σύντομα. Για την ώρα παλεύω με τα άλατα. Μόλις τελειώσω θα ποστάρω φωτογραφίες.
Καλημέρα σε όλους.

----------


## tdf

Στην γειτονιά μου δεν βρήκα την 271, βρήκα την 272 που φαινόταν ίδια, αλλά για πιο ψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος με το αποτέλεσμα. Οπότε την κόλλησα με φλογιστρο και  αλουμινοκόληση χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας. Η νεκροψία θα δείξει πόσο καλά πήγε σε λίγες μέρες που θα το κλείσω και θα το δοκιμάσω.
20161026_152737.jpg20161026_152927.jpg

----------


## gep58

Θόδωρε περισσότερα στοιχεία για την αλουμινοκόλληση μπορείς να δώσεις ;
πχ πως χρησιμοποιείται, από που μπορεί να την προμηθευτεί κάποιος εδώ στην ελλάδα κλπ
έχει καμιά ομοιότητα με αυτήν την αμερικάνικη στο βιντεο ; 
η οποία φαίνεται να είναι πολύ καλό και εύχρηστο προϊόν
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCrixbXz4rc

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο 2:30 - 2:40 πάντως έδειξε να σπάζει το κομμάτι που κόλλησε , και φαίνεται είναι μόνο για πολύ λεπτές κατεργασίες επιφανειακές .
http://www.soldatos.gr/html/kollhseis.html




> Η νεκροψία θα δείξει πόσο καλά πήγε σε λίγες μέρες που θα το κλείσω και θα το δοκιμάσω.


μποιλερ.JPG
Στην πατούρα που κάθεται η φλάντζα για το καπάκι έχει ανώμαλες οξειδώσεις , καθάρισε με κατσαβίδι καλά και στο πιο παραπάνω link βάλε το προτελευταίο που αναφέρεται σε "κόλα παγολεκάνης" (για 300 C)  προτού περάσεις την φλάντζα .

----------


## tdf

Καλησπέρα. Συγχωρείστε μου την καθυστέρηση, αλλά έλειπα το τριήμερο και είπα να αποτοξινωθώ από το internet.
Γιώργο, το link του Πέτρου ήταν αυτό που βρήκα πρώτο και εγώ, αλλά αυτό είχε 50 ευρώ. Οπότε πήρα 2 βέργες από http://www.sygometal.gr/?view=products&id=18 με 3 ευρώ. Είχε δύο ειδών μία για καθαρό αλουμίνιο και μία για κράματα αλουμινίου. Προτίμησα το δεύτερο μιας και δεν ήμουν σίγουρος για την καθαρότητα του αλουμινίου.
Δεν είμαι έμπειρος συγκολλητής, η μικρή μου εμπειρία εξαντλείται σε πολλές μαλακές και λίγες σκληρές κολήσεις χαλκοσωλήνων. Μου φάνηκε πως μάλλον δεν είχε βόρακα η κόληση όπως μου είπαν. Μου φάνηκε σαν να προσπαθώ να κάνω σκληρή κόληση σε χαλκοσωλήνα χωρίς βόρακα. Γίνεται μεν, αλλά το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα είναι τρισάθλιο και η κόληση δεν λιώνει εύκολα. Δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος λοιπόν από τον τρόπο που έγινε η κόληση το οποίο όμως οφείλεται στην απειρία μου. Όταν ξαναχρειαστεί να κολήσω θα το κάνω με βόρακα και ελπίζω να γίνει ευκολότερα και καλύτερα. Αν εξασκηθεί κανείς νομίζω πως είναι καλή λύση για μικροεπισκευές σαν αυτή που χρειάστηκα.

Πέτρο, όσον αφορά την παρατήρησή σου στην εικόνα είναι όσο πιο πολύ μπόρεσα να το καθαρίσω. Εχω πάρει φλατζόκολα υψηλών θερμοκρασιών για να βάλω στην φλάτζα. Ελπίζω να μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν και από το μαγαζί που πήρα την φλάτζα ήταν κάθετοι στο να μην βάλω τίποτε.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## tdf

Τελικά αφού συναρμολόγησα το σίδερο, όλα δούλεψαν όπως έπρεπε. Η εγχείρηση είχε απόλυτη επιτυχία. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------

